# wolf and tiger



## darush

Hello,
what are the Korean words for _wolf_ and _tiger_?
thank you


----------



## terredepomme

wolf: 늑대
tiger: 호랑이 or 범


----------



## darush

Thank you but I cant read Korean!
please write them in English form


----------



## Superhero1

늑대 [nuk dae]
호랑이 [ho raŋ i]


----------

